# Iraqi army and FBR personnel in operation against ISIS



## EL TURKO (Aug 16, 2020)

With the Iraqi Army and FBR personnel, they are taken under heavy machine gun fire by an ISIS terrorist organization fighter in the village where they go to clean up a village belonging to ISIS. ISIS members were trying to escape from the tunnel inside the tunnel house, instead of solving the problem because the ISIS member was arrested, they exploded the tunnel found by the fleeing ISIS militants and buried them alive.
If you want I can share such videos


----------

